# pop free > je veux passer en imap



## atari.fr (21 Septembre 2013)

bonjour

je suis en pop chez free
 si je veux faire passer en imap et garder mes anciens messages envoyés et recus sur mon mac, c'est possible ?

 j'ai changé dans preferences mail de mon compte exemple@free.fr:
  pop.free.fr > imap.free.fr
 et le port 110> 143

 mais MAIL me mets un point d'exclamation .... quel peut etre le probleme ?

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------

ps: que je coche ou pas SSL ca ne change rien...
PS2: tout en haut dans ce compte: il est indiqué: type de compe POP, ca on ne peut pas le changer sous MAIL
 cela veut dire qu'il faut supprimer le compte et le recreer en IMAP ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2013)

c'est un NOUVEAU compte aux yeux de Mail


----------



## atari.fr (21 Septembre 2013)

merci donc je dois le supprimer et le recréer ??? (et donc perde l'historique envoyés / recus )


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2013)

il y a déjà plein de sujets sur les manips Mail

ne supprime PAS le compte
(car ca efface compte et messages dans certaines bal)

creer le imap en PLUS
puis une fois tout bien reglé et messages compte pop VRAIMENT archivés
donc HORS reception -envoyés,mis dans des BAL PERSOS ( partie " sur mon mac")  ou ils auraient du etre depuis longtemps , ce point est aussi architraité
là tu pourras supprimer le pop sans rien perdre

et de toutes facons au pire tu as tes sauvegardes externes (time machine ,   clone et compte en ligne)


----------



## atari.fr (21 Septembre 2013)

merci

ce que j'ai fait : 
 -ajouter un compte imap
 -transferer mes elements recus et envoyés dans ce nouveau compte imap
 -supprimer le compte POP

Le souci: tous les messages copié/collés prennent la date d'aujourd'hui 

Comment vider le serveur FREE en IMAP car je risque fort de le saturer avec mes pieces jointes ?


----------



## ntx (21 Septembre 2013)

Il faut que tu te crées des boîtes locales pour archiver tes mails.


----------



## atari.fr (21 Septembre 2013)

c'est a dire des dossiers locaux sur le mac ?

 et ensuite comment vider les emails du serveur free?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Septembre 2013)

ne fais RIEN avant d'avoir  appris comment marche Mail , interaction des reglages avec serveurs email  , les archivages e tcomment marchent pop et imap
(car apparement t'as pas lu manuels et tutos)
sinon tu vas avoir de mauvaises surprises
surtout si imap mal réglé

edit


> et ensuite comment vider les emails du serveur free?


surtout pas !

car justement l'imap c'est comme etre sur le serveur
donc tu DOIS laisser sur le serveur


----------



## ntx (22 Septembre 2013)

atari.fr a dit:


> c'est a dire des dossiers locaux sur le mac ?


Dans "Mail", tu crées une nouvelle  boîte aux lettres dans "Sur mon Mac".
Il doit y avoir l'équivalent dans les autres clients de messagerie.

En général tu peux aussi ajouter des boîtes aux lettres sur le serveur (dans "Mail" tu dois avoir sous "Boîtes aux lettres" un item avec le nom de ton compte IMAP Free) si tu veux stocker tes archives sur le serveur.


----------



## momo-fr (22 Septembre 2013)

atari.fr a dit:


> Comment vider le serveur FREE en IMAP car je risque fort de le saturer avec mes pieces jointes ?


Je ne sais pas ce que tu fais avec ton compte Free mais par défaut tu as 1 Go alloués aux mail (ça permet de voir venir non ?)
Sinon tu vas sur le Webmail et tu migres sur Zimbra et là c'est 10 Go d'alloués, ça suffira ?  :rateau:  

Moi j'archive en .RTF avec les pièces jointes mes messages reçus sur Mail.


----------



## atari.fr (23 Septembre 2013)

bonsoir

je viens de regarder mon IMAP chez PHPNET (mon hebergeur) n'offre que 2GO !!
 avec toutes mes pieces attachés ca va pas faire long feu

Ya pas une solution pour avoir plus de capacité et pour avoir les echanges ENVOYES et RECUS sur mes 3 ordinateurs apple ?

merci


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2013)

L'IMAP justement est FAIT pour ca


----------



## Deleted member 1095600 (3 Octobre 2013)

J'ai une solution de secours dans le cas ou des adresses déjà existante et importante (exemple : adresse d'entreprise Hotmail) ces adresses ne peuvent donc pas être changé facilement, alors voici la solution.

Créé un Cloud "Nuage en français" via l'adresse mail en Pop et choisir l'emplacement du dossier local de ce mail dans un dossier crée dans le Cloud.

Si vous avez plusieurs mails en Pop alors créé un dossier pour chaque adresse dans le Cloud.

Si plusieurs personnes doivent pouvoir agir en temps réel sur les mail ils le peuvent si bien sur le dossier Cloud est partager avec les utilisateurs.

J'ai trouvé ce système par besoin, dans ma nouvelle entreprise la directions ne voulait pas changé d'adresse et avait besoin d'utilisé plusieurs machines.

Un problème reste à éliminer (un dossier ce crée parfois "copie de confit") je le supprime et c'est repartie mais si cela pouvez être évité, il y as plus d'idées dans des têtes que dans une ;-)


----------



## ntx (3 Octobre 2013)

Le passage de POP à IMAP ne demande pas de changement d'adresse email. C'est juste deux façons différentes d'accéder à des messages stockés sur le serveur de son fournisseur.


----------



## Deleted member 1095600 (4 Octobre 2013)

Bien sur, mais impossible via une boite de réception de synchroniser un compte pop avec d'autres postes (ordinateurs) et le passage en imap est pour les adresses "Hotmail par exemple" impossible ou alors je n'est toujours pas compris la procédure.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Octobre 2013)

hotmail ( qu i au sens strict n'existe plus, remplacé par outlook.com)
il y a l'imap
(depuis peu, quelques semaines)


----------



## Deleted member 1095600 (6 Octobre 2013)

Ahhhh super !! Personnellement je ne suis pas informé sur le sujet mais pour les utilisateurs d'adresse @hotmail qui désir utiliser Thunderbird ou autres clients de messagerie. Quel est donc la procédure pour ce faire?

Comme quoi les forums sont très utile et l'entraide importante pour avancer


----------



## pascalformac (6 Octobre 2013)

dejà tout simplement voir ton compte en ligne  et l'aide(de outlook.com donc)

et eventuellement si ca ne suffit pas
les sites, posts de blogs,  ou fils de forums et fils sur hotmail 
(car pas du tout lié à  un sujet dont je te suggere de relire le titre)


----------



## Deleted member 1095600 (6 Octobre 2013)

Oui c'est juste le sujet n'est plus vraiment le même, alors je vais chercher ça, car mes patrons sont utilisateurs @hotmail est c'est moi qui recherche un moyen de ne pas changer mais plutôt solutionner. Grand merci et si je peux aidez sur ce forum je le ferai aussi.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Octobre 2013)

Godmont Gérard a dit:


> Oui c'est juste le sujet n'est plus vraiment le même, alors je vais chercher ça, car mes patrons sont utilisateurs @hotmail est c'est moi qui recherche un moyen de ne pas changer mais plutôt solutionner. Grand merci et si je peux aidez sur ce forum je le ferai aussi.


ben tes patrons sont des paresseux

ill leur suffit de taper imap dans l'aide de leur compte ( exhotmail, à present chez outlook.com)
ils tomberont sur ces rubriques
*



			Configurer une application de messagerie avec Outlook.com
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


----------



## Deleted member 1095600 (6 Octobre 2013)

Non simplement très nul en informatique, je suis meilleur mais pas non plus de niveau ingénieur lol je me débrouille pour rester informé et suivre le mouvement, et ça va vite parfois ;-)

Il faut dire que chaqu'un sont truc, mes boss sont mécaniciens (très bon) 6 jours sur 7 et de 8 à 19h donc pas vraiment paresseux ;-)


----------

